
Microsoft merges Bing, Cortana, and Research to make 5,000-strong AI division - joe_the_user
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2016/09/microsoft-merges-bing-cortana-and-research-to-make-5000-strong-ai-division/
======
brudgers
Announcement at Microsoft: [https://news.microsoft.com/2016/09/29/microsoft-
expands-arti...](https://news.microsoft.com/2016/09/29/microsoft-expands-
artificial-intelligence-ai-efforts-with-creation-of-new-microsoft-ai-and-
research-group/#sm.0015w7mbd17fvf7xs3d2hpczeyy4z)

